

Why geeks and nerds are worth it... - mannjani
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/66795671.html

======
iwaffles
Bullet point 2 means this girl must be single. She's using some weird
character for a single quote. Probably copied from Word or something.

~~~
mannjani
Or maybe she just has a boyfriend who does not know hell about computers.

